# Best time to apply to restaurant



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, so I'm planning on going to a couple fine dining restaurants in NYC to apply for a job.  I heard that going in person and asking to speak with the chef is the best way.  I figure between the hours of 2 and 4pm would be best, but does it matter what day?  I was thinking of going tomorrow (Friday).  Would it be better to wait until a weekday like Monday or Tuesday?  Some of the restaurants are currently hiring so I would like to go as soon as possible, but I know that going at the wrong time can immediately eliminate you.  So, what would be the best times/days to go and speak with the chef?  Also, what would you recommend wearing, suit, shirt and tie, polo?  Thanks.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Tuesday thru Thursday 2pm till 4pm is best time. Call firstif possible for appointment. No suit but jacket ok ,smart casual is best.  Bring resume with you.


----------



## basilskite (Sep 25, 2011)

Damn. I have a 9-5 job and I won't be able to apply until the weekend. Should I still go in and bother the chef on those days?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry, but I disagree with showing up unannounced.  I always hated this as a chef.  Most of my time was scheduled out and having someone come in and interrupt that was not the way to get in my good graces.  Plus, if it was an unplanned "appointment" chances are I have 50 other things on my mind and wasn't giving my full attention to you.

While I agree that hand delivering a resume is the best way to go, when doing so don't ask to see the chef, just drop it off.  Even then you want to drop off your resume or application between 2-4pm.  Having a host hand me a resume at 7pm shows me the applicant has no clue about  the restaurant world and I can almost guarentee that app will hit the garbage can.


----------



## greg voisin (Feb 13, 2012)

Pete, Great recommendations. Quick question. Note it is 3:43pm now. I have been working with my family producing oysters from a 12,000 acre oyster farm in South Louisiana for 10 years. I recently moved to the West Coast to work on sales. If you were me who, what, when, where, how and why would you get an opportunity for sales? What would be your approach as a chef?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Greg, in your case I would make initial contact via phone, again in that 2-4pm time range.  Be prepared to call back if the chef is gone, don't leave a message as chances are it will get lost in the shuffle.  Many chefs, myself included are always happy to meet with the people actually supply or produce the product even if we aren't always keen on meeting with vendor salesmen.  Using that angle, where you directly represent the producer will get you into some places even where they aren't really interested in meeting just another salesman from another seafood company.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Call and make an appt, 1:30pm was good for me, Tell the Chef you will be part of the solution, not part of the problem.Tell the Chef you will be ready to come in when ever needed. Tell the Chef you will work your a-s off and help where ever needed. ...............now go in and get the job,............


----------

